# Why does only Lamictal work for my dp/dr?



## bintuae (Jan 17, 2017)

I've tried many antidepressants over the years. Trintellix, Paxil, Prozac, Lexapro, Wellbutrin (caused cognitive impairment coupled with anxiety. I'm pretty sure it's what brought dp/dr), Valdoxan, Cloimpramine, Pristiq, and Cymbalta. These drugs made me feel like I'm drunk or sth and even at the lowest dose possible, they muted my emotions which made my dp/dr worse. It's like this for me:

Without antidepressants= raging b**ch nervous wreck, totally dysfunctional

With antidepressant= flat, zombie, dissociated careless but half functional

However, Lamictal doesn't make me flat, even though it's a mood stabilizer! It's the only AD that helped lessen my dp/dr to some degree. Many studies also indicate that Lamictal has some efficiency for this disorder. I wonder why that is? Something to do with glutamate?

P.S As of now, I'm on Pristiq and Lamictal, and noticing the latter being weakened by Pristiq's powerful effect.


----------



## axegrinder (Apr 1, 2019)

Its due to its effect on Glutamate receptors. Glutamate receptors have been implicated in ptsd,dissociation and hyper vigilance. Most other AD medication is usually focused on serotonin,dopamine or norepinephrine - or with gaba as with klonopin,xanax etc


----------



## PeaceSeeker (May 31, 2018)

Are there good supplements that work on glutamate?


----------



## XXX (Dec 28, 2016)

NAC, Glycine, cysteine. Try one at a time not all in once.

Start with NAC, it has to be taken high dose. 3g, 2 times a day.

Then you can add up Glycine.

Then Cysteine if you want to.


----------



## Messirocks (May 29, 2019)

Anyone tried?


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

bintuae said:


> I've tried many antidepressants over the years. Trintellix, Paxil, Prozac, Lexapro, Wellbutrin (caused cognitive impairment coupled with anxiety. I'm pretty sure it's what brought dp/dr), Valdoxan, Cloimpramine, Pristiq, and Cymbalta. These drugs made me feel like I'm drunk or sth and even at the lowest dose possible, they muted my emotions which made my dp/dr worse. It's like this for me:
> 
> Without antidepressants= raging b**ch nervous wreck, totally dysfunctional
> 
> ...


If any of us knew why any particular drug worked we would be the messiah and saviour of all DP sufferers...

The medical profession is clueless (Even the mental health services) when it comes to treating DP unfortunately...

As a result when we find something that works for us as individuals its a good idea to stick to it...

Honestly if youve found something that works I suggest stick with it and dont over analyze it...If its not broken dont fix it is my advice when it comes to DP treatment that helps


----------



## bintuae (Jan 17, 2017)

eddy1886 said:


> If any of us knew why any particular drug worked we would be the messiah and saviour of all DP sufferers...
> 
> The medical profession is clueless (Even the mental health services) when it comes to treating DP unfortunately...
> 
> ...


considering my dp/dr was chemically induced.. Plus, there 's nothing wrong with being curious, right? It could lead to making better drugs. I don't trust pdocs as many of them hardly understand what the f dp is and they tend to brush it off. I have noticed based on your activity that you spend a lot of time on here. That's actually not good for you


----------

